# TemJin SST-TJ07 und 480 Radiator



## Iceheart (20. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich werde mir ein Wakü System zusammenbauen, möchte aber das Gehäuse soweit wie möglich nicht zersägen oder sonst wie "verunstalten". Aus diesem Grund ist mein favourisierter Tower ein SST-TJ07. 

Dazu habe ich eine Frage. Auf Aquatuning Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FAQ

war zu lesen, dass beim TemJin SST-TJ07 der Einbau eines 480-Radiators am Boden möglich sein soll. Nachdem ich mir die entsprechenden Maße der Radioatoren und des Gehäuses angeschaut habe, dürfte dies ziemlich knapp werden. 

Hat jemand von Euch praktische Erfahrungen bzw. kann mir das genaue Innenmaß der Towers nennen (schreiben wäre besser).

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Ice


----------



## Der Dudelsack (20. Februar 2009)

Es könnte passen aber es kann gut sein das etwas arbeit angesagt ist!!!


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2009)

Das passt, wurde schon X-Mal verbaut. Wieso muss es denn ein so teures Case sein? Ich würde lieber einen Evo 1080 oder Mora2 pro kaufen und ein kleineres Gehäuse.-


----------



## Sh33p82 (20. Februar 2009)

Jep passt!!! Sehr schönes Gehäuse haste dir da ausgesucht!!! 
Werd meins auch nie wieder hergeben!!


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

also son radi passt da rein 
du musst nur evtl zum befestigen winkel an das gehäuse schrauben
das solle aber machbar sein ohne das case zu verunstallten


----------



## Burgundy (20. Februar 2009)

Ja passt auf jeden Fall............


----------



## Iceheart (20. Februar 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten, dann kann ich ja loslegen. Werde entsprechendes Update und Feedback geben. 

VG Ice


----------



## Iceheart (20. Februar 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Das passt, wurde schon X-Mal verbaut. Wieso muss es denn ein so teures Case sein?
> 
> Ich liebe Silverstone Gehäuse, sie gefallen mir einfach. Es ist nicht das Erste, welches ich besitze.
> 
> Ich würde lieber einen Evo 1080 oder Mora2 pro kaufen und ein kleineres Gehäuse.-


 

Radiatoren die ich aussen am Gehäuse befestigen soll, finde ich unästhetisch. Was solls, da kann man nichts machen. 

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2009)

Wieso am Gehäuse befestigen? Geht auch unterm Schreibtisch, im Keller, an der Außenwand deines Hauses.... wo auch immer.


----------



## Daedalus84 (1. März 2009)

Ich denk mal das ins TemJin TJ07 unten nen 480er Radi reinpasst müsstest dann aber die unteren Festplattenkäfige entfernen.
Hab selber nen TemJin TJ07 und hab bei mir 2 240er Radis verbaut.
Einen im Deckel und einen in den Laufwerksschächten.
Find ich persönlich die beste Lösung.


----------



## Robär (1. März 2009)

So sieht das bei mir aus, passen tut es also ohne Probleme. Nur Shrouds kannst du dann nicht verbauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HESmelaugh (1. März 2009)

Wieso keine Shrouds? Einfach wegen der Breite zum netzteil?

Schönes Bild, übrigens!


----------



## Robär (1. März 2009)

Danke 

Jup genau wegen dem Netzteil passen keine Shrouds mehr dran.


----------



## ohje (1. März 2009)

Passen schon nur nicht alle 4. Ich habe bei mir 3 shrouds eingebaut und bei der Netzteilseite einfach den einen weg gelassen und durch die kombi shroud+lüfter+radi brauchst du den 480er noch nicht einmal mehr festschrauben. einfach eine Matte runter die die Vibrationen dämpft und alles is paletti. mfg ohje


----------



## Robär (1. März 2009)

Genauso hab ich das auch gemacht. Hab es allerdings noch mit doppelseitigen Klebeband fixiert, weil mein Case öfters auf der Seite liegt.


----------



## Burgundy (1. März 2009)

ohje schrieb:


> Passen schon nur nicht alle 4. Ich habe bei mir 3 shrouds eingebaut und bei der Netzteilseite einfach den einen weg gelassen und durch die kombi shroud+lüfter+radi brauchst du den 480er noch nicht einmal mehr festschrauben. einfach eine Matte runter die die Vibrationen dämpft und alles is paletti. mfg ohje



Dann müssen die Lüfter aber "innen" montiert sein und nicht so wie bei Robär


----------



## Robär (1. März 2009)

So schauts aus


----------



## flow87 (2. Juni 2010)

gibts auch bilder von den zwei 240er radis oder bilder von den 480er mit shrouds?


----------

